

2015 Linux Jobs Report: Linux Professionals in High Demand - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2015/03/2015-linux-jobs-report-linux-professionals-high-demand

======
dozzie
> Nearly all hiring managers are looking to recruit Linux professionals in the
> next six months.

Very hard to believe, unless there are several hidden assumptions, like
looking at specific industry sector and ruling out companies based on some
criteria. And with those, what other assumptions are there in the report?

The very summary makes whole article uncredible.

